# paint removal from plated parts



## cfry526 (Jun 11, 2015)

What is the best way to remove old house paint from plated parts ? Any good ideas, I'd like to remove the paint and not ruin the plating. It's on the bars and stem and chainring.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Jun 11, 2015)

Standard chemical paint stripper doesn't damage chrome plating.


----------



## cfry526 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok great I'll try it


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 11, 2015)

I like Acetone for that.


----------



## cfry526 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'll get some acetone and see how it works


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2015)

You say it's house paint. What kind of paint, latex, oil base or what?


----------



## cfry526 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have no idea. It's really old, I think the bike was garden art at one time.  LOL


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow, Use standard paint stripper like strip-ease, or something comparable.  Acetone is way to harsh.

Stripper is easy to brush on and wipe/scrap off, then steel wool.


----------



## bike (Jun 12, 2015)

Acetone is the base of lacquer thinner and nail polish remover- I do not think it is a strong oxidizer or caustic- most paint stripper is very caustic- oven cleaner is weaker version- do not leave but remove per instructions


----------



## cfry526 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm going to try the paint stripper this weekend but I'm going to watch it close.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 12, 2015)

bike said:


> Acetone is the base of lacquer thinner and nail polish remover- I do not think it is a strong oxidizer or caustic- most paint stripper is very caustic- oven cleaner is weaker version- do not leave but remove per instructions




Yes. Acetone is also less toxic and does not produce the same level of dangers vapors as many paint strippers. Just don't inhale it and be sure to have decent ventilation. In fact, some of the milder paint strippers rely on acetone. Acetone is not deeply corrosive to steel and evaporates quickly from plated or bare metal. It is slightly acidic but will evaporate away long before corroding steel.


----------

